# Does this hurt my chances at becoming a leader?



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 28, 2022)

A couple of nights ago, I went to the apartment of one of my GM co-workers and she was basically just hosting a get together for some people at work to hang out and have some fun. There was about 10 of us ( a mix of some members from GM, electronics, and the front end) and it was basically just a casual night of video games and adult party games. During the night, we got to the point where we all took turns saying which TM we would fire if we had the chance. I mentioned this one fat little weirdo at guest services who just plain annoys me. He's in his early twenties and he's constantly changing his hair style every week. He'll come in one week with his hair spiked up and dyed purple, then the next week he'll come in with a green mohawk. The word from the front end team members is that this guy genuinely thinks that he's being cool by doing this and he's trying to get himself noticed and get invited to a lot of the parties that we like to hold. On top of that, there's something about his voice that just annoys me. I don't know what it is, but whenever I hear his voice on the walkie, my blood just starts boiling and I want to yell at him to shut up. The bummer is that he's apparently a really hard worker and he's still generally pretty nice to everyone, but I didn't hesitate to say that I would fire him purely because of his voice.

Today I came into work and my HR ETL pulled me into his office. He somehow found out about not only the get together, but also my comments about the weird porky pig look-alike at the front end. He first told me that I need to be more mindful about how I speak of my peers and he said that these comments won't fly from someone who's aspiring to become a TL. He also warned me to tread lightly in terms of the parties and get togethers. He said that I'm still allowed to attend them as a TM, but that I won't be allowed to as a TL. He gave me a whole lecture about being careful of what relationships I form with some TM's and that I need to keep in mind that I'm suppose to lead in a professional and unbiased way. He mostly just kept warning me about "conflicts of interest" but I didn't get coached or written up or anything like that.

The whole conversation just kind of shook me and it has me worried about my development as a GM Leader. I'm worried mostly about my comments towards the weirdo at guest services and I really hope that my SD doesn't find out about them. Does this whole incident sound like it'd be enough to derail my shot at a lead role?


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm going to be blunt: Yes.

That you can't even post this summary without continuing to call this person a weirdo and make fun of his appearance, speaks for itself. Everything your HR explained to you was spot on.

Based on your many threads on this same topic every few days, I'd say you have a lot of personal growth to work on before you'll be ready to develop into a leader.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 28, 2022)

You just told us that YOUR ETL clearly said it would !      why are you asking here after you were told YES it will to your face !
IF you still have any chance left — you should NOT attend out of work parties and you should NEVER make poor comments about ANY tm
- no matter how you feel.

PS. If your HR knows, then 99.9% chance your SD knows


----------



## NKG (Mar 28, 2022)

The fact someone at the party told HR is a huge red flag 🚩 that you shouldn't hang out with people from work. As signing lady said sounds like you aren't mature enough to lead. It's easy to have the skill but to motivate peers to meet metrics is another thing? Can you honestly see yourself having to motivate the kid at GS to sign people up for red cards? I'm not say ask or I'll fire you kinda thing. Actually spend time with him and talk to him. I think you should consider personal growth before even thinking about being a leader


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 28, 2022)

Geezuz


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 28, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> You just told us that YOUR ETL clearly said it would !      why are you asking here after you were told YES it will to your face !
> IF you still have any chance left — you should NOT attend out of work parties and you should NEVER make poor comments about ANY tm
> - no matter how you feel.
> 
> PS. If your HR knows, then 99.9% chance your SD knows


I'm not going to just stop attending parties. This Saturday is another party and it's going to be the biggest one yet. A bunch of people are pitching in for an Airbnb home and allegedly a whole bunch of people across our store are going to be attending. I'm not missing this.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 28, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> A couple of nights ago, I went to the apartment of one of my GM co-workers and she was basically just hosting a get together for some people at work to hang out and have some fun. There was about 10 of us ( a mix of some members from GM, electronics, and the front end) and it was basically just a casual night of video games and adult party games. During the night, we got to the point where we all took turns saying which TM we would fire if we had the chance. I mentioned this one fat little weirdo at guest services who just plain annoys me. He's in his early twenties and he's constantly changing his hair style every week. He'll come in one week with his hair spiked up and dyed purple, then the next week he'll come in with a green mohawk. The word from the front end team members is that this guy genuinely thinks that he's being cool by doing this and he's trying to get himself noticed and get invited to a lot of the parties that we like to hold. On top of that, there's something about his voice that just annoys me. I don't know what it is, but whenever I hear his voice on the walkie, my blood just starts boiling and I want to yell at him to shut up. The bummer is that he's apparently a really hard worker and he's still generally pretty nice to everyone, but I didn't hesitate to say that I would fire him purely because of his voice.
> 
> Today I came into work and my HR ETL pulled me into his office. He somehow found out about not only the get together, but also my comments about the weird porky pig look-alike at the front end. He first told me that I need to be more mindful about how I speak of my peers and he said that these comments won't fly from someone who's aspiring to become a TL. He also warned me to tread lightly in terms of the parties and get togethers. He said that I'm still allowed to attend them as a TM, but that I won't be allowed to as a TL. He gave me a whole lecture about being careful of what relationships I form with some TM's and that I need to keep in mind that I'm suppose to lead in a professional and unbiased way. He mostly just kept warning me about "conflicts of interest" but I didn't get coached or written up or anything like that.
> 
> The whole conversation just kind of shook me and it has me worried about my development as a GM Leader. I'm worried mostly about my comments towards the weirdo at guest services and I really hope that my SD doesn't find out about them. Does this whole incident sound like it'd be enough to derail my shot at a lead role?


Anything an ETL knows, you can bet the SD knows, and when the ETL-HR pulls you into his office to have this type of little chat, you are considered to have been coached whether they tell you that specifically or not.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 28, 2022)

Well
Let’s put it this way if I was your leadership you would never become a lead . You hate someone purely for the way they look . I dislike you for your ugliness that you have inside of you . I hope your parents never find out what an ugly character you have ,they would be very disappointed . One can hope


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 28, 2022)

Ahhh CartoonPenguin threads are the bee’s knees.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 28, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Well
> Let’s put it this way if I was your leadership you would never become a lead . You hate someone purely for the way they look . I dislike you for your ugliness that you have inside of you . I hope your parents never find out what an ugly character you have ,they would be very disappointed . One can hope


I don’t hate him for his looks.

I hate him for his voice.

And I couldn’t care less what my parents think. We haven’t spoken in nearly two years.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I don’t hate him for his looks.
> 
> I hate him for his voice.
> 
> And I couldn’t care less what my parents think. We haven’t spoken in nearly two years.


You will NEVER become a leader if your leadership team is like all the target leaders i know. You sir are a culture problem *and nobody wants a culture problem on their leadership team.* You aren’t even what target’s modern ideal TM is because you’re hating on an individual solely for them being them. Get with the times


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I don’t hate him for his looks.
> 
> I hate him for his voice.
> 
> And I couldn’t care less what my parents think. We haven’t spoken in nearly two years.


What a shame .


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> A couple of nights ago, I went to the apartment of one of my GM co-workers and she was basically just hosting a get together for some people at work to hang out and have some fun. There was about 10 of us ( a mix of some members from GM, electronics, and the front end) and it was basically just a casual night of video games and adult party games. During the night, we got to the point where we all took turns saying which TM we would fire if we had the chance. I mentioned this one fat little weirdo at guest services who just plain annoys me. He's in his early twenties and he's constantly changing his hair style every week. He'll come in one week with his hair spiked up and dyed purple, then the next week he'll come in with a green mohawk. The word from the front end team members is that this guy genuinely thinks that he's being cool by doing this and he's trying to get himself noticed and get invited to a lot of the parties that we like to hold. On top of that, there's something about his voice that just annoys me. I don't know what it is, but whenever I hear his voice on the walkie, my blood just starts boiling and I want to yell at him to shut up. The bummer is that he's apparently a really hard worker and he's still generally pretty nice to everyone, but I didn't hesitate to say that I would fire him purely because of his voice.
> 
> Today I came into work and my HR ETL pulled me into his office. He somehow found out about not only the get together, but also my comments about the weird porky pig look-alike at the front end. He first told me that I need to be more mindful about how I speak of my peers and he said that these comments won't fly from someone who's aspiring to become a TL. He also warned me to tread lightly in terms of the parties and get togethers. He said that I'm still allowed to attend them as a TM, but that I won't be allowed to as a TL. He gave me a whole lecture about being careful of what relationships I form with some TM's and that I need to keep in mind that I'm suppose to lead in a professional and unbiased way. He mostly just kept warning me about "conflicts of interest" but I didn't get coached or written up or anything like that.
> 
> The whole conversation just kind of shook me and it has me worried about my development as a GM Leader. I'm worried mostly about my comments towards the weirdo at guest services and I really hope that my SD doesn't find out about them. Does this whole incident sound like it'd be enough to derail my shot at a lead role?




Oh, for fucks sake.
Do you think you are Cheyenne in Superstore and can say anything you want about people without it having any effect?
Hate to tell you this ain't a TV show, it's real life.
Words matter, attitudes matter, how you fucking treat people matters.
I ran kitchen brigades that included people who had been in jail multiple times, punk rockers, coke heads, drama queens, and newly released mental patients.
Fuck your snotty attitude.
Everyone has something to contribute.
If you are a half way decent boss people will work their asses off for you.
With your perspective and attitude, nobody will ever want to work for you.
And I'm willing to bet it won't be too long before they won't be inviting you to any parties either.

I really can't decide if you are just trolling with these posts.
It hardly seems possible that someone could be like this otherwise.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Mar 29, 2022)

Boi bye

What the fuck is wrong with you. No seriously, WHAT is your damn problem? You're a certified troll at this point, and everything you post just pisses me off.

Like for fuck's sake, GO AWAY.

You're not leadership material, and you should've realized by now that your leaders are never going to promote you, not in that store. You have a mercurial temper; you're insensitive and immature, probably have some kind of personality disorder, and overall, you're a c***.

At this point everything echoes, and you get the same shit thrown at you over and over as well as the same advice given to you over and over. You're literally just bored at this point and making these posts for entertainment because there are drama hoes thirsty for tea who literally RUN to yo ass every time you post here.

At some point, it just becomes a massive waste👏 of👏 time 👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## happygoth (Mar 29, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Oh, for fucks sake.
> Do you think you are Cheyenne in Superstore and can say anything you want about people without it having any effect?
> Hate to tell you this ain't a TV show, it's real life.
> Words matter, attitudes matter, how you fucking treat people matters.
> ...


At this point I have to vote troll.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm not going to just stop attending parties. This Saturday is another party and it's going to be the biggest one yet. A bunch of people are pitching in for an Airbnb home and allegedly a whole bunch of people across our store are going to be attending. I'm not missing this.


Spot is taking notes about you. Your review maybe impacted.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 29, 2022)

In case anyone wants to read the op other threads.








						How do these specialty changes affect GM leaders?
					

With the news that specialty sales will be having home and seasonal brought into it, I’m just curious as to what exactly happens in terms of the GMTL head count.  My store is low volume and we have 3 GMTL’s and currently in the process of hiring a new GM ETL. We also have two Style leaders, one...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				











						Losing my patience.
					

I'm a GM Team Member who's in development to become a GMTL. More specifically, the hardlines GMTL who oversees toys, entertainment, sporting goods, and seasonal. Almost a month ago, my HR ETL had me fill out this worksheet detailing my development plan and it had a bunch of goals and metrics to...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 29, 2022)

Forget Target, this kind of behavior/attitude is unacceptable in any workplace environment, or even a school setting. I wouldn't worry about not being able to go to the parties you've previously attended because based on what you've posted, no store's leadership would ever promote you to being a TL.  

If you ever want to get into a management position, it HAS to be somewhere other than Target. You've already burned that bridge and if I were you, I'd consider therapy/empathy training or something in order to become better at management and leadership.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 29, 2022)

Was mom there when you 7th graders had a party?  Grow up, plan a trout fishing trip in the mountains, learn how to tie a fly and keep the big  opinionated mouth shut.  It's a damned job with a possible career to follow.  Decent job, decent company, don't blow your chances.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 29, 2022)

Hahahahaha I love these threads. They never disappoint.

You will never be a TL. If your previous threads weren't enough to prove that, then this one takes it over the edge. Keep posting, though.

Your leaders will still string you along because 1) they don't have the balls to tell you that you will never be a TL and/or 2) they want to use this as motivation to get you to try to improve. They're worried that you'll have a bad attitude forever when you're working if they tell you the truth. There isn't much of an upside to giving you honest feedback in this particular situation.

Your ETL-HR _absolutely _documented that conversation. It wasn't a corrective action, but they put it in Workday. If they didn't at least make some note of it somewhere (in an email or something), they should be put on a corrective action lol.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 29, 2022)

Two huge white ducks and a Blue Heron at one of my favorite trout streams yesterday.  Beautiful animals.


----------



## NKG (Mar 29, 2022)

happygoth said:


> At this point I have to vote troll.


The second I feel like they are trolling, you know I'll end it 🤣


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 29, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot is taking notes about you. Your review maybe impacted.


I seriously doubt that. We have a Style TL who occasionally attends our parties and I’m fairly certain that both of our Front End TL’s are attending Saturday’s party. I don’t think the ETL’s are the private investigators that they think they are.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm not going to just stop attending parties. This Saturday is another party and it's going to be the biggest one yet. A bunch of people are pitching in for an Airbnb home and allegedly a whole bunch of people across our store are going to be attending. I'm not missing this.


I don't think target "encourages" fraternity between employees. Good way to get transferred if not fired cause also it sounds like your store has a mole. Who could have fun knowing someone s looking for Monday morning HR material.


----------



## Hal (Mar 29, 2022)

Oh boy. I saw the title of this thread and thought someone was necroposting. Nope its just cartoonpenguin with the usual antics.

If HR had a convo with you about this, then there's a permanent documented note in your workday that every ETL, SD and HRBP/ETL can see. 

And now if you ever apply all the notes about you screaming at people, throwing symbols and calling people fat little weirdos with annoying voices are front and center for review before they ever consider you.

You aren't moving up anywhere.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 29, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> I don't think target "encourages" fraternity between employees. Good way to get transferred if not fired cause also it sounds like your store has a mole. Who could have fun knowing someone s looking for Monday morning HR material.


Other TL’s secretly attend the parties. We’re going to be fine.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Other TL’s secretly attend the parties. We’re going to be fine.


it will show up on facebook or someone scheduled on sunday am does not show up or calls off.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm not going to just stop attending parties. This Saturday is another party and it's going to be the biggest one yet. A bunch of people are pitching in for an Airbnb home and allegedly a whole bunch of people across our store are going to be attending. I'm not missing this.


Do you want to be a team lead or do you want to party?  Based on all your posts here I wouldn’t want you as my team lead.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I seriously doubt that. We have a Style TL who occasionally attends our parties and I’m fairly certain that both of our Front End TL’s are attending Saturday’s party. I don’t think the ETL’s are the private investigators that they think they are.


I’ve been with Target long enough to know your wrong. Keep attending parties and see how fast you derail your chances of becoming a team lead.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Other TL’s secretly attend the parties. We’re going to be fine.


Nothing is secret these days thanks to social media. I have hung out with fellow team members before but, never team leads and I have no interest in becoming a leader. You clearly want to be a leader so I’d be real careful.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 29, 2022)

Dude come clean. You are just messing with us.


----------



## Noiinteam (Mar 29, 2022)

I would like to ”Will Smith” you and maybe knock some sense in there. The only movement for you, at Target, is out the door. You will never be a team lead. You are a sad and disgusting person.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 29, 2022)

Noiinteam said:


> I would like to ”Will Smith” you and maybe knock some sense in there. The only movement for you, at Target, is out the door. You will never be a team lead. You are a sad and disgusting person.


Well that's a bit harsh.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm not going to just stop attending parties. This Saturday is another party and it's going to be the biggest one yet. A bunch of people are pitching in for an Airbnb home and allegedly a whole bunch of people across our store are going to be attending. I'm not missing this.


Then you're not going to be a leader... sorry. Figure your priorities out....


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 29, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Well
> Let’s put it this way if I was your leadership you would never become a lead . You hate someone purely for the way they look . I dislike you for your ugliness that you have inside of you . I hope your parents never find out what an ugly character you have ,they would be very disappointed . One can hope


This has to be a joke. The guy is a joke. His entire scenario is a joke. He’s pulling our leg. Or he is the biggest dumbass ever.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 29, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Then you're not going to be a leader... sorry. Figure your priorities out....


Other leaders are attending the party. One of our Style leaders has been getting away with it for roughly 5 months. We’re all going to be fine.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Other leaders are attending the party. One of our Style leaders has been getting away with it for roughly 5 months. We’re all going to be fine.


They are going to be fine. They aren't trying to get promoted.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 29, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> They are going to be fine. They aren't trying to get promoted.


No, but we did already have a Starbucks leader get fired for hanging out with some of his subordinates. It was rougly a year ago to this date and it was under the same SD. Our current leaders are taking just as big of risk, if not more.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> No, but we did already have a Starbucks leader get fired for hanging out with some of his subordinates. It was rougly a year ago to this date and it was under the same SD. Our current leaders are taking just as big of risk, if not more.


Cool so your SD fires TLs for hanging out with their TMs. You want to be a TL and you want to keep going to parties. And you're coming to us for advice on that.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Other leaders are attending the party. One of our Style leaders has been getting away with it for roughly 5 months. We’re all going to be fine.


If your going to be fine then why are you asking advice from us? If your going to be fine you don’t need our advice so stop asking.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 29, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> If your going to be fine then why are you asking advice from us? If your going to be fine you don’t need our advice so stop asking.


My advice was in regards to my comments about the guy at guest service. I’m not so worried about the parties.


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> No, but we did already have a Starbucks leader get fired for hanging out with some of his subordinates. It was rougly a year ago to this date and it was under the same SD. Our current leaders are taking just as big of risk, if not more.


If a leader at your store was fired for hanging out/partying, doesn't it stand to reason that any team member is taking a risk of meeting the same fate? 
In one breath, you say everyone is going to be fine and in another, you said the above. 
Look, I had some embarrassing, frustrating moments during my time at Target but at least I had the humility to know that I would never be a leader. I could understand some of your previous frustrations like certain team members not backing up on register or feeling like you were being given extra work without the recognition of being a leader. However, what you've posted in this thread crosses a line and reflects badly on your character. Judging people by their looks or their voice is something teenagers know better than to do.


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> My advice was in regards to my comments about the guy at guest service. I’m not so worried about the parties.


I know that this will probably be in one ear and out the other but if you're still concerned about trying to be promoted, why would Target want a leader who makes those kinds of comments about someone else? If the situation were reversed and someone else made a comment like that about you, how would you feel? It would hurt and you would justifiably be angry and want to get away from that person.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 29, 2022)

Hope4Future said:


> If a leader at your store was fired for hanging out/partying, doesn't it stand to reason that any team member is taking a risk of meeting the same fate?
> In one breath, you say everyone is going to be fine and in another, you said the above.
> Look, I had some embarrassing, frustrating moments during my time at Target but at least I had the humility to know that I would never be a leader. I could understand some of your previous frustrations like certain team members not backing up on register or feeling like you were being given extra work without the recognition of being a leader. However, what you've posted in this thread crosses a line and reflects badly on your character. Judging people by their looks or their voice is something teenagers know better than to do.





Hope4Future said:


> If a leader at your store was fired for hanging out/partying, doesn't it stand to reason that any team member is taking a risk of meeting the same fate?
> In one breath, you say everyone is going to be fine and in another, you said the above.
> Look, I had some embarrassing, frustrating moments during my time at Target but at least I had the humility to know that I would never be a leader. I could understand some of your previous frustrations like certain team members not backing up on register or feeling like you were being given extra work without the recognition of being a leader. However, what you've posted in this thread crosses a line and reflects badly on your character. Judging people by their looks or their voice is something teenagers know better than to do.


The TL was fired because it created a conflict of interest and it showed that he wasn’t leading in a fair or unbiased way. My HR ETL clearly told me that regular TM’s are allowed to hang out together.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> The TL was fired because it created a conflict of interest and it showed that he wasn’t leading in a fair or unbiased way. My HR ETL clearly told me that regular TM’s are allowed to hang out together.


To tie this into your original question at the start of this thread: saying you would fire someone based on the sound of their voice is not leading in a fair or unbiased way.


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 29, 2022)

This has to be satire at this point, there's no way


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 29, 2022)

keep the word TL out your 🤬 mouth


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> The TL was fired because it created a conflict of interest and it showed that he wasn’t leading in a fair or unbiased way. My HR ETL clearly told me that regular TM’s are allowed to hang out together.


In another thread, you mentioned that you thought it was unfair that a 19-year old team member was promoted instead of you and you said that it would be difficult to get along with that newly promoted leader. Do you honestly think that your reaction to that was fair and unbiased?


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 29, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> I’ve been with Target long enough to know your wrong. Keep attending parties and see how fast you derail your chances of becoming a team lead.


Can’t derail a train that was never on the track.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I don’t hate him for his looks.
> 
> I hate him for his voice.
> 
> And I couldn’t care less what my parents think. We haven’t spoken in nearly two years.



I think most people reading this hate you for this trashy post and want to see you fired.

You have no business being a manager/leader of any kind anywhere.

People like you are everything that's wrong with target.


----------



## lucidtm (Mar 29, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Anything an ETL knows, you can bet the SD knows, and *when the ETL-HR pulls you into his office to have this type of little chat, you are considered to have been coached* whether they tell you that specifically or not.



Was just going to say the above. You've_ definitely_ been coached and IMO your SD _definitely_ knows, particularly if you're interested in moving up (who do you think interviews you for TL? Not just your ETL, the SD does also and maybe even your ETL HR.) With your behavior and attitude towards others you're a lawsuit waiting to happen and no company wants that on their leadership team.

If you're not willing to forego parties and be mature in regards to people you should be leading then you're absolutely not ready to be a TL, on the bench, or even a trainer. You just took 20 GIANT steps back. NONE of these TM's that you're partying with will ever respect you and your leadership knows that. 

Also, FYI, you might want to be careful who you're running your mouth around, because they're obviously telling upper management. You're on the fast track right out the door.


----------



## NKG (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I'm not going to just stop attending parties. This Saturday is another party and it's going to be the biggest one yet. A bunch of people are pitching in for an Airbnb home and allegedly a whole bunch of people across our store are going to be attending. I'm not missing this.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 29, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> I think most people reading this hate you for this trashy post and want to see you fired.


He is not that important to hate .


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Mar 29, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> He is not that important to hate .


They are the embodiment of every scumbag leader I've ever dealt with.

We all know the type.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 29, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> They are the embodiment of every scumbag leader I've ever dealt with.
> 
> We all know the type.


I get it but you would have to care about a person to hate . And the op is really nowhere there for anyone to care .


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 29, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> The TL was fired because it created a conflict of interest and it showed that he wasn’t leading in a fair or unbiased way. My HR ETL clearly told me that regular TM’s are allowed to hang out together.


Your not a regular team member, you are a team member trying to promote to lead.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 30, 2022)

has op talked about how they literally threw a mydevice on the ground and yelled at their etl one time and then still had the gall to keep making posts like this on the subreddit


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 30, 2022)

@CartoonPenguin I'm still waiting for a response about how you would feel if someone else called you a weirdo or a porky pig look-alike.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 30, 2022)

sunnydays said:


> has op talked about how they literally threw a mydevice on the ground and yelled at their etl one time and then still had the gall to keep making posts like this on the subreddit


Plus wanting to date someone at their store.








						Being in development and having a crush on a team member.
					

I'm a GM team member who's currently in development for a lead role. One of our GM leaders is officially leaving the company next week and my SD and HR ETL have both been having some talks with me about my development and the plan going forward. My SD gave me the "My Development Plan" worksheet...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 30, 2022)

It went on at my store, work got done, no drama, STL didn't give a rats ass.


----------



## lucidtm (Mar 30, 2022)

Partying with TM's isn't a problem until someone _makes_ it a problem... which is what Cartoon Penguin is already doing. They'll end up ruining a good thing for the other TM's and TL's - which is very likely why CP is being told on to HR.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 30, 2022)

lucidtm said:


> Partying with TM's isn't a problem until someone _makes_ it a problem... which is what Cartoon Penguin is already doing. They'll end up ruining a good thing for the other TM's and TL's - which is very likely why CP is being told on to HR.


How am I the one making it a problem? I just show up and hang out. I’m not the one snitching to HR.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 30, 2022)

people should snitch on you. i would, gladly, and then tell you i was the one that did it


----------



## Yetive (Mar 30, 2022)

"Does this hurt my chances at becoming a leader"?

Absolutely not.  You have no chance to hurt.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 30, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> A couple of nights ago, I went to the apartment of one of my GM co-workers and she was basically just hosting a get together for some people at work to hang out and have some fun. There was about 10 of us ( a mix of some members from GM, electronics, and the front end) and it was basically just a casual night of video games and adult party games. During the night, we got to the point where we all took turns saying which TM we would fire if we had the chance. I mentioned this one fat little weirdo at guest services who just plain annoys me. He's in his early twenties and he's constantly changing his hair style every week. He'll come in one week with his hair spiked up and dyed purple, then the next week he'll come in with a green mohawk. The word from the front end team members is that this guy genuinely thinks that he's being cool by doing this and he's trying to get himself noticed and get invited to a lot of the parties that we like to hold. On top of that, there's something about his voice that just annoys me. I don't know what it is, but whenever I hear his voice on the walkie, my blood just starts boiling and I want to yell at him to shut up. The bummer is that he's apparently a really hard worker and he's still generally pretty nice to everyone, but I didn't hesitate to say that I would fire him purely because of his voice.
> 
> Today I came into work and my HR ETL pulled me into his office. He somehow found out about not only the get together, but also my comments about the weird porky pig look-alike at the front end. He first told me that I need to be more mindful about how I speak of my peers and he said that these comments won't fly from someone who's aspiring to become a TL. He also warned me to tread lightly in terms of the parties and get togethers. He said that I'm still allowed to attend them as a TM, but that I won't be allowed to as a TL. He gave me a whole lecture about being careful of what relationships I form with some TM's and that I need to keep in mind that I'm suppose to lead in a professional and unbiased way. He mostly just kept warning me about "conflicts of interest" but I didn't get coached or written up or anything like that.
> 
> The whole conversation just kind of shook me and it has me worried about my development as a GM Leader. I'm worried mostly about my comments towards the weirdo at guest services and I really hope that my SD doesn't find out about them. Does this whole incident sound like it'd be enough to derail my shot at a lead role?


Ok let me indulge you just in case you aren't a trolly troll troll:

Bruh. You asked a question and it has been answered. Just in case you missed it, the answer is yes, yes that incident could hurt your chances at promotion. Going forward, if something happens that makes you worry that you might be hurting your chances at a promotion, then it probably will.

You need to take your HR ETL's advice and be more mindful of your behavior around your fellow TMs and leaders. If you don't like that advice, then leadership is clearly not for you. And don't say but but but...it doesn't matter what other leaders are doing or getting away with, that's between them and HR and the SD. For all you know,  they could be on the chopping block too. One of our longtime GMTLs just got fired.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 30, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> How am I the one making it a problem? I just show up and hang out. I’m not the one snitching to HR.


Spoken like a true narcissist.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 30, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> No, but we did already have a Starbucks leader get fired for hanging out with some of his subordinates. It was rougly a year ago to this date and it was under the same SD. Our current leaders are taking just as big of risk, if not more.


There ya go, answered your own question... "Time is the fire in which we burn"


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 30, 2022)

I for one hope CartoonPenguin never stops posting here. These are the best threads.


----------



## Hal (Mar 30, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> I for one hope CartoonPenguin never stops posting here. These are the best threads.


Its embarrassing that we keep engaging. We all know that even if he's genuine he'll never be a leader.

But I can't help it. Its like crack.

I both dread and am excited for next month's stupidity.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 30, 2022)

Hal said:


> Its embarrassing that we keep engaging. We all know that even if he's genuine he'll never be a leader.
> 
> But I can't help it. Its like crack.
> 
> I both dread and am excited for next month's stupidity.



Month? I give it a week. 😆


----------



## NKG (Mar 30, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> How am I the one making it a problem? I just show up and hang out. I’m not the one snitching to HR.





How I imagine club penguin here at parties


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 30, 2022)

Many years ago a bunch of us (worker bees, TL's, a few ETL's went to a retirement lunch for the retiring TL, a local restaurant.  Good time, beers and spicy food.  No bullshit followed, we had fun.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 30, 2022)

Big party at The Captains Kitchen a few days ago.  We opened a new 3 lb can of Costco Colombian and busted open one of their roasted chickens.  Living on the edge.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Mar 30, 2022)

Hope4Future said:


> @CartoonPenguin I'm still waiting for a response about how you would feel if someone else called you a weirdo or a porky pig look-alike.


I wouldn’t care because I’m not overweight and I don’t feel the need to impress people by doing a stupid new hairstyle every week. I know that I’m normal.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 31, 2022)

"i know that i'm normal" in a world full of predatory evil men that's the first thing you've said that's absolutely true. go get em tiger


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 31, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I wouldn’t care because I’m not overweight and I don’t feel the need to impress people by doing a stupid new hairstyle every week. I know that I’m normal.



I hope that someday you will look back at this time in your life with some hard earned maturity and wonder what the fuck you were thinking.
Most of us who survive to a certain age and who manage to be half way decent human beings do exactly that.

If you are going to be a successful person and not just a constant teenager walking around in a grownup body, there are a few things you need to learn.
You need to know that empathy and kindness are going to be much more important than being normal.
That the weird people in your life will often be the ones who will stand up for you when no one else will.
You need to learn to value things other than looks and fitting in because those aren't going to serve you well.

There is a thing in Judaism called the Golden Mean that goes all the way back to the great philosopher Rabbi Maimonides also known as Rambam ( you probably know him for the "give a man a fish" quote)
One of his best quotes is about how that balance is our choice.
"We each decide whether to make ourselves learned or ignorant, compassionate or cruel, generous or miserly. No one forces us. No one decides for us, none drags us along one path or the other. We are responsible for what we are."
You are responsible for who you are going to become.
Can you be a decent, caring person?
I really don't know.
But from your posts it sure doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 31, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I wouldn’t care because I’m not overweight and I don’t feel the need to impress people by doing a stupid new hairstyle every week. I know that I’m normal.


What about trying to directly ask the ETL with whom you had the conversation if you still have a chance to be promoted? Several posters have suggested that you speak directly to leadership at your store but then something like this happens and things seem to go sideways.
At this point, that seems more productive than constantly asking us on this message board about your chances of becoming a leader since most of us don't work at your store. You don't seem to accept any suggestions that are given to you while talking negatively about other team members at your store.

Lastly, how would you feel if members of leadership "hated" your voice and wouldn't promote you because they hated the way you sound?

At this point, it feels like this is wasted effort on everyone's part because I can't tell if you're trolling us or just insane in believing that you can still become a team leader.


----------



## lucidtm (Mar 31, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> How am I the one making it *a problem*? I just show up and hang out. I’m not the one snitching to HR.





> I wouldn’t care because I’m not overweight and I don’t feel the need to impress people by doing a stupid new hairstyle every week. I know that *I’m normal*.



Every country in the world is full of people that _think_ they're leaders when in fact they're actually narcissistic sociopaths who have unfortunately been handed a bit of power in some way, shape, or form. Some are actually in a leadership position and some just think they are. This is a *problem*.

Your goal as a potential future leader, even at something seemingly as minor as a TL at Target, should be anything but today's version of _*normal*_.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 31, 2022)

The semi buzz cut aka The Ft. Jackson    looking like a hairy gray tennis ball and proud of it.  Who gives a shit?  Some of the young bucks have a long way to go.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Mar 31, 2022)

NKG said:


> The second I feel like they are trolling, you know I'll end it 🤣


At first I thought this person was really bad at self evaluation, but after repeated threads and the way they are talking in this one, this person is no doubt a troll.

If they are not in fact a troll, I will just say this. Your chances of being a TL before this post were slim to none.  Now I'd say you will never be a TL.

It's not only the fact that your HR found out about the party and what you said.  I'm sure everyone has talked to people, in which they thought was in confidence, and said some stupid or mean things about co workers.  But the biggest red flag is that someone who you thought was your friend, snitched on you. So you must not even have the respect of your peers and possibly some of them are sabotaging you behind your back.

All of your previous posts pointed to you being immature, but this one really shows your true colors and beyond without a shadow of a doubt proves you are never going to be a TL.

If you are a troll, good job giving us all enjoyment.  If you are not a troll, do yourself a favor and quit your job and start over elsewhere if you really want to be a manager and work on yourself.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 31, 2022)

Good thing it wasn't documented or anything like that! The important thing about leadership is learning to keep the same problematic behaviors, but not get caught doing them. You're well on your way.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 31, 2022)

Hey, pass the Doritos and dip, sure I'll do another beer, yea that new guy is a winner, ain't he.  No, nobody is paying any attention or remembering the shit talk that is going on here tonight.


----------



## Captain Orca (Mar 31, 2022)

Punch in    do the mustard and salad dressing and a bale   punch out for lunch  do more mustard and salad dressing and another bale  punch out and say nothing more than (yea, it's cold today, kids are ok, caught a rainbow last sunday, see ya tomorrow)    then leave.  No shit talk it's counter productive.


----------



## NKG (Apr 1, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I wouldn’t care because I’m not overweight and I don’t feel the need to impress people by doing a stupid new hairstyle every week. I know that I’m normal.





Self portrait of Club Penguin


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 1, 2022)

Gray hair, military haircut,  6'2" 230 lbs of former bad-ass.  I don't give a shit what anyone thinks and I love cats and do most of the family cooking.  Never any issues with former co-workers.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 3, 2022)

I'll just leave this here for you @CartoonPenguin 
It might give you something to think about.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 3, 2022)

NKG said:


> View attachment 13579


Lol looks like their decission was made.    You do not party with your target coworkers its puts you in a compromised  position.  Hell even in my corporate life i won't drink with coworkers


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 3, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I wouldn’t care because I’m not overweight and I don’t feel the need to impress people by doing a stupid new hairstyle every week. I know that I’m normal.


You as normal as the sunday cartoon page being found in wednesday mornings paper bud.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Apr 3, 2022)

This guy is the best troll ever.

10/10 would read again.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 4, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Other TL’s secretly attend the parties. We’re going to be fine.


So what happened at the party Saturday night?


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Apr 4, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> So what happened at the party Saturday night?


He hasn't written that part of his Target fanfic yet.

Gotta wait for S2E3 to come out.


----------



## DBZ (Apr 4, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> So what happened at the party Saturday night?



I'm thinking they changed the location and since they made a new group chat without him, he didn't know where is was. He ended up sulking all night long and watching Cobra Kai


----------



## TheClopen (Apr 4, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> A couple of nights ago, I went to the apartment of one of my GM co-workers and she was basically just hosting a get together for some people at work to hang out and have some fun. There was about 10 of us ( a mix of some members from GM, electronics, and the front end) and it was basically just a casual night of video games and adult party games. During the night, we got to the point where we all took turns saying which TM we would fire if we had the chance. I mentioned this one fat little weirdo at guest services who just plain annoys me. He's in his early twenties and he's constantly changing his hair style every week. He'll come in one week with his hair spiked up and dyed purple, then the next week he'll come in with a green mohawk. The word from the front end team members is that this guy genuinely thinks that he's being cool by doing this and he's trying to get himself noticed and get invited to a lot of the parties that we like to hold. On top of that, there's something about his voice that just annoys me. I don't know what it is, but whenever I hear his voice on the walkie, my blood just starts boiling and I want to yell at him to shut up. The bummer is that he's apparently a really hard worker and he's still generally pretty nice to everyone, but I didn't hesitate to say that I would fire him purely because of his voice.
> 
> Today I came into work and my HR ETL pulled me into his office. He somehow found out about not only the get together, but also my comments about the weird porky pig look-alike at the front end. He first told me that I need to be more mindful about how I speak of my peers and he said that these comments won't fly from someone who's aspiring to become a TL. He also warned me to tread lightly in terms of the parties and get togethers. He said that I'm still allowed to attend them as a TM, but that I won't be allowed to as a TL. He gave me a whole lecture about being careful of what relationships I form with some TM's and that I need to keep in mind that I'm suppose to lead in a professional and unbiased way. He mostly just kept warning me about "conflicts of interest" but I didn't get coached or written up or anything like that.
> 
> The whole conversation just kind of shook me and it has me worried about my development as a GM Leader. I'm worried mostly about my comments towards the weirdo at guest services and I really hope that my SD doesn't find out about them. Does this whole incident sound like it'd be enough to derail my shot at a lead role?


So first off please, please, please have respect for everyone you work with at Target and everyone throughout your life. 
Being disrespectful even though not directly toward your co-workers at work will not get you anywhere. 
If the guy at the front wants to spike their hair then they can spike their hair...if they want to dye it purple, pink, orange, or green, then by all means they can do that because that's their choice. And if you aspiring to be a leader then let lesson one be to mutually respect everyone.
If you respect them they will more than likely respect you.
Now for the HR part, technically since you were off the clock when this happened and off of Target property HR doesn't have very much pull on what they can do to you for your off-the-clock comments, that convo you had is probably as far as that will go. However, as someone else in this thread said the conversation will probably be documented in Workday and the whole leadership team will probably find out about this so it's not looking good for you. 
Personally, if you want to have any chance regarding your ability to become a leader you need to learn the respect part and you need to learn to be OPEN-MINDED...If I were you I would instead of hating on this person go to them in the break room or on the floor or just when you see them and talk to them. Learn about them and try to establish a positive relationship. Forget all the negative things you mentioned that you "don't like" about this person and find some things you do like.

I'm a leader at Target and I will tell you that just based on your post you have a very long way to go before you will be leader material. However, this does not mean you can't do it but you need to make some changes and re-think how YOU think about others. I wish you the best of luck...and please stop calling this person a weirdo that's just flat-out bullying and if you do that at work you will probably get fired.


----------



## lucidtm (Apr 5, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> So what happened at the party Saturday night?











						What power does the SD have for off the clock events?
					

This past Saturday night was a party for me and my usual group of co-workers whom I regularly hang out and party with. We try to keep these parties and gatherings secret since our SD and other ETL's don't like us getting together (as if it's their business) but this latest party was our biggest...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2022)

Someone going to get bad review, ca, or fired.


----------

